# Spanish league playoffs



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Barcelona (1)- Lucentum Alicante (8)
Pamesa Valencia (2)- Dkv Joventut (7)
Unicaja Malaga (3) - Tau Baskonia (6)
Estudiantes (4) - Auna Gran Canaria (5)

After a very exciting final round, Tau, Lucentum and Joventut got the final spots for the playoffs. Real Madrid is out of the playoffs for the first time in its history  Breogan was also out the of playoffs :dead: (both teams only had to win to classify but they lost)


My predictions

Quarter finals

Barcelona-Lucentum BARCELONA
Pamesa-Dkv PAMESA
Unicaja- Tau TAU
Estudiantes-Auna AUNA


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great, please keep us informed. Thanks man!!!


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Will Tiago Splitter plays for TAU in the playoffs? I read he played a game for them last week.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Real Madrid is obviously out of the play offs. Does that mean that they are out of the Euroleague as well or do they have a guaranteed contract with ULEB?????


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Real Madrid is obviously out of the play offs. Does that mean that they are out of the Euroleague as well or do they have a guaranteed contract with ULEB?????


No, they aren't gonna play the Euroleague next year, their guaranteed contract with ULEB finished this year



> Will Tiago Splitter plays for TAU in the playoffs? I read he played a game for them last week.


I don't think so. He is too young to play the playoffs. You are right, 2 weeks ago he played for them an unofficial match and still he played very little.

I hope next year he gets decent playing time with TAU, as he did in Bilbao.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

sad thing...Real won't even play ULEB cup...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Quarter finals finished

Barcelona- Lucentum

3-0

Estudiantes- Auna

3-0

Pamesa-Joventut

3-0

Unicaja--TAU

3-2

No surprises. The best four teams of regular season advanced. As expected Unicaja and Tau played a very intense series but Unicaja won the final match 62-61 with 7 points of Bullock in the final minute

Semifinals

Barcelona-Estudiantes
Pamesa-Unicaja


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Any updates?


Barcelona 2-1 Estudiantes
Barcelona won game 1 and 2 in Barcelona.Estudiantes won game 3 in Madrid.Game 4 is today.
Pamesa Valencia 2-1 Unicaja Malaga.
Pamesa won game 1 at home and game 3 in Malaga.Unicaja won game 2 in Valencia.Game 4 will be played tomorrow.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks european!!!

:greatjob:


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

F.C. Barcelona (3-1) is the first finalist after winning at Estudiantes home (76-99).

Next thursday will begin the Finals, Barcelona against Pamesa or Unicaja.


----------

